# Colour change (well, shade!)



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Car is going in for a respray next week and right up to the last minute I'm undecided on which colour! (Currently olive/steppengras/desert green)
I'm set on an Aston Martin green, two options (currently!) :


















Or ... Valerian green


















I like the classic and subdued darker shade of the first one, but that liquid looking, lighter, more modern second one is stunning too!

What do you think? (If you don't like green please move on)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant stand green cars so I will get my coat lol,

Good luck with the respray anyway and if I had to have one it would be the 2nd as it does look more modern and hence suit the modern design of the TT more imo.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Kinda hard to tell comparing an AM.
Hey tho whats with all these ford martins running around  .See the grille in the rv at distance and ..bah its only a bog standard ford .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/osha ... nFlag=true

That wheel config thing I linked before does have a green option, but only the roadster .

http://www.wheel-size.com/size/audi/tt/2003/


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice colour,not too gone on the reg plate


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


>


Yeah saw that the other day on fb - interesting colour for sure. A bit loud but in a good way. A bit too "candy" for me though.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

First option, dark green to me


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Cant stand green cars so I will get my coat lol,
> 
> Good luck with the respray anyway and if I had to have one it would be the 2nd as it does look more modern and hence suit the modern design of the TT more imo.


Cheers Danny - I hear ya ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> First option, dark green to me


First one is actually very similar to the TT colour, and would be a smart option as you'd barely notice the engine bay and door shuts etc. a subtle change, but a bit different.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

3TT3 said:


> Kinda hard to tell comparing an AM.
> Hey tho whats with all these ford martins running around  .See the grille in the rv at distance and ..bah its only a bog standard ford .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/osha ... nFlag=true
> ...


Sorry mate but your links have baffled me a bit tbh. Find it hard to follow what you're telling me, sorry. I'm only saying so you know I'm not ignoring your posts - I do appreciate input!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Valerian green out of the 2 options you have posted


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Second option for me.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

To give you an idea Stephen I came across this bright green TT a while back, the brighter green you have shown reminded me of it. Obviously not the same but would certainly point me towards sticking with the darker shade :roll:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just mean its difficult to picture the AM colour on a TT, with the different shape/size.

The other bit was a small rant about fords ripping off the AM grille shape.

1st link was just an air susp regular green

2nd link was a wheel configurator , where you can colour the TT green or a green of sorts  they only have a roadster shape


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Apparently there are 8 different TT greens - not sure if you've seen them all...

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.a ... tml%23bleu


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen a few, but some are just different names for the same colour (imo). Unfortunately that page you linked to won't render properly on mobile safari :-(
Thanks though!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Valerian green out of the 2 options you have posted


It's pretty sexy eh



hang your idols said:


> Second option for me.


I know, I'm getting pulled that way - but it is a bit loud and showy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

sussexbythesea said:


> To give you an idea Stephen I came across this bright green TT a while back, the brighter green you have shown reminded me of it. Obviously not the same but would certainly point me towards sticking with the darker shade :roll:


I hear ya! Light greens can be a bit, well, green. The darker shades are much more subtle and luxury looking. Saying that I'm not a fan at all of really dark, racing/goodwood greens.

Obviously what I really want is the AM!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

The second option for me think its more a modern look if that makes sense


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes I agree - that's the choice ...
Modern or classic look for the mk1?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Obviously not a TT and also didn't think I was a fan of green cars but this stole the show last weekend in the company of about another ten Huracán's all in different colours ! 8)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning colour! 
My worry is that a colour like that can only be done justice by a supercar. On a TT it might just look like a Beetle with a candy paint job.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

That is a fair point but it has certainly made me open my eyes to the colour green and how it can look very effective... like some of those examples earlier in the thread !  8)


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

2nd one but as i have a Desert Green TT , im biased so id have to say, keep it original


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The first option is quite similar Eldiablott, don't you think?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

The Gachet said:


> Obviously not a TT and also didn't think I was a fan of green cars but this stole the show last weekend in the company of about another ten Huracán's all in different colours ! 8)


Mullum.. You should go this colour. Please. I think a bit of black trimming will make it suitable for a TT.

I'm worried if you don't go this colour I might.. and then my girlfriend will leave me for spending all my money on the car..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mate that's the situation I'm headed to!

I think it would look ace yeah, but how the hell am I gonna find that paint code? From a picture?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Gachet said:


> Obviously not a TT and also didn't think I was a fan of green cars but this stole the show last weekend in the company of about another ten Huracán's all in different colours ! 8)


That looks like a wrap or possibly trick paint


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes it does look like a wrap texture, what's trick paint?


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

mullum said:


> The first option is quite similar Eldiablott, don't you think?


yeah it is but thats probably why IF i had to change id get the second green.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Like flip flop or chameleon paint theres even "plasti dip" colour changing paint now..mix in granules..no thx 

semi green audi 
http://www.autoevolution.com/news/flip- ... 45994.html

The green lambo.if it is a wrap ,might be chrome green or semi matt finish chrome green


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I was tempted to give wrapping a try - the FK site has Matt black and Matt White wraps nice and cheap. But I like my green car and I'd have to dye the roof (also green) if I changed the body colour.

The black wrap was about £70 for a roadsters worth, if I remember rightly.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

3TT3 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously not a TT and also didn't think I was a fan of green cars but this stole the show last weekend in the company of about another ten Huracán's all in different colours ! 8)
> ...


I would say it's a wrap and the original is black.
Steve


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Stephen. If I had to choose out the the two green astons you posted I would go for the first one as you mentioned earlier it's a more classic shade a a better shade fitting a MK 1 TT 8) 
Good luck with your decision.

Paul


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

+1

Wot he said, Stephen. Classic dark green for a classic design.

Let me know how the respray goes. Thinking that might be on the cards for me at some stage.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's it really, the everyday driving about "me" wants it subtle and classic looking (but not "stock"). But the kid in me wants to be a bit leary and make a statement. Problem is, attracting that much attention gets your car keyed and what not.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

In MY mind, this is how the car looks now :-D








So I can't go wrong with this colour I reckon (remember the similarity helps when it comes to engine bay/door shuts etc)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

mullum said:


> That's it really, the everyday driving about "me" wants it subtle and classic looking (but not "stock"). But the kid in me wants to be a bit leary and make a statement. Problem is, attracting that much attention gets your car keyed and what not.


I've always been about pleasing the kid in me, since I could never afford to have a car and modify it until now. So I tend to lean towards that side of the spectrum when making decisions about my car, and there's nothing wrong with that bro. It's all about balance too. I think a dark green would look great on the TT with some black or other secondary color like gold?
















I think the green and gold TT RS looks amazing, and could see it looking good on the MK1 as well. Also a good excuse to get gold colored emblems that would look sick  . Goodluck mullum


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

mullum said:


> In MY mind, this is how the car looks now :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose you could say "Youre a lagonda in your own mind" (legend in your .. :twisted: 

Seriously tho ,in my lil experiments,some of them posted on here,I thought maybe a chameleon wrap would work looked kinda pink  not decent like v6rul.
Speaking of which there are a lot of photoshopped colours he was going to try backwhever that post is ..I bet there was a green in there.
The daylight pics like your last aston one are better for imaging.I think.
A deep br racing green metallic or your present one maybe?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Valerian green


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm 60% valerian today.
Just wish I'd bought a v6 bumper in the meantime. Never bothered in the past due to the cost of re spraying one, now was the chance!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Valerian from me as well


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


>


It would be that for me as it looks awesome!

I spotted a V6 bumper for sale last week on the TT Facebook page, £600 iirc.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

You getting a full respray? As in doors/bonnet/boot off? Under arches and under bonnet etc?

If not remember you'll have areas next to each other that are different, for example my engine Bay Area is a slightly different shade to the car until I take the engine out over winter to get it painted the same


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Kyle - that's why I'm only changing the shade. The first AM shade is quite similar to the desert green (my car is a patchwork of spray shades now, so my engine bay and door shuts already looks slightly different to the exterior).
I love the original colour but am tempted to use the opportunity to a subtle change.
The second AM shade is a much bigger change - but god it's sexy!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ian W - I think I've found a bumper but no lower grilles. Thinking if I budget £100 for grilles I'll be ok


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

mullum said:


> I'm 60% valerian today.
> Just wish I'd bought a v6 bumper in the meantime. Never bothered in the past due to the cost of re spraying one, now was the chance!


Try Charles Dunning on facebook. hes a breaker and ive bought plenty of bits from him. decent lad and always great to deal with.


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

First one - looks very classy. All the rest are a bit "Max power" IMHO.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What sort of money have you found a bumper for?

Complete V6 bumper with all grills on for £625 at the moment.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-V ... 3cf8f409a9

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-V ... 3aa918e5a4

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-V ... 3aa918d6a2

£130 for the set on there currently.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As for colour, think Signal Green works very well on the Mk1


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

If you want max power it will need to be Kawasaki Ninja Green lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks nem and everyone for input!
Nem especially - thanks for the links. Tomorrow I'll make some calls and if it's a GO I'll gather together the bits (for the v6 bumper). Can't say too much at the moment about the bumper - open forum and all that!

As my car is an early model I understand I'll also need some v6 bumper guides?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks a good shade.
Have a look at my audi green and drool :lol: 
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=764409&hilit=+fox


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Nem said:


> As for colour, think Signal Green works very well on the Mk1


That green is Sweg! I like my Porsche Rivera blue or Papaya orange, but then again, I'm me!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Any idea about the bumper "guides" (v6 bumper on an early 225)?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't think I've got them on mine, bumper can still be fitted but not sure you actually need them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Tried searching (what I think are) the part no.s on here but tapatalk is saying no results :-(
8N0807183. 
8N0807184.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nem said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-V6-CENTER-LOWER-GRILL-GENUINE-/261874780585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&fits=Car+Make%3AAudi%7CModel%3ATT&hash=item3cf8f409a9
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-V ... 3aa918e5a4
> 
> ...


Someone nicked the passenger side off ebay last night, probably after seeing these links! Grrrr - all 3 were the same seller too!
Whoever you are, I hope it gets lost in the post!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

£370 bumper delivered
£130 grilles
£30 guides

Total £530

Thinking about it, a bumper with all grilles, including a 3 bar main grille, which hasn't been repaired - might have been worthwhile at £600 :-/ (by selling the 3 bar) but this SHOULD be less faff (fingers crossed!)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm wrapping 

Not cos I havent tried paint before ,on other cars,both diy and semi pro,I have, but wrap is fairly consistent.

The worst colour for matching/consistency is(according to dupont) light gold/bronze metallic then silver and lighter metallic hues.
My brand new (in 2011) renault ,which is a kind of light bronze/sandstone the plastic bits dont match the metal bits in certain light. Never did from day 1.Its not uncommon across a lot of makes.

I like your avatar pic green, even if its with sun overhead ,type shot .
The audi green car I had many years ago^..I self resprayed with mucho bucks spent on glasurit products.
I never could get a perfect finish,bloom n all sorts 

I think,maybe ? you feel your present colour is a little too close to camouflage green?

Aston Martin..kinda expensive new,and x number of coats + lacquer + there is bake on new finishes and dips.
I know painters/resprayers now have their own ovens,but it wont be exactly the same.Oem doesnt have to worry about melting bits or fittings.

Some of these AM colours look so close to your present one..is it worth it?

I was close to buying a 350z in metallic yellow in 2013(anniversary edition).I thought ..jeez I cant live with that, I enquired at my local indy respray guy and he quoted 1600 euro at the time.Thats about 1100 sterling at present rates,and this guy is very good.
The colour I wanted was "apache gold",its a vauxhall/opel colour.

Looking back actually metallic yellow is kinda unique and I should have gone ahead , respray or not.

There is also the consideration that most paints are watercolour now  Probably AM shades too?.I dont know how they will affix/long term to your original colour n so on.

Mine when I bought it had been resprayed in the original colour.The job wasnt too bad,overspray on some rubber n so on,but at 3 feet nps.

What am I rabbiting on about?
mho.if getting a semi/near total respray , with new components and going for a good finish either use your present colour/shade ,then if bits dont match you can complain 
OR
Go for something totally different.
If its gotta be green,go full metallic br deep green or a light green a good bit lighter than your own(not max power lime green  ).
Something like that


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There were some other lower side grills on ebay for about the same price if you've not found one already. Like you say tho, they were just from the same seller and easier


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The issue with my paint was that the tailgate (swapped for a spoilerless) didn't properly match the body - which had a spray here and there a few years ago. The result was a patchwork. It was at the point where it wasn't worth washing and waxing anymore. And if I'm to carry on loving it, it's got to look good eh.
I went with a similar colour tone because I actually really liked the original colour - but fancied giving it a slight twist. 
I'll be painting the lower grilles like I did with my 225 ones, gloss black. Really goes with the ABT style carbon grille I've got. I just hope the aliens will swap over easily and the carbon grille comes off the old bumper without breaking! It was bonded with some seriously strong glue :-(


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Since I know you are into shows in a big way and into the details go for an ever so slightly "look at that colour wow" and stick it on the show stands not a colour that peeps are going to think is that OEM or not.

Don't get it done and then wish you had been just a bit more adventurous....

Regards

James (still not on fire)


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> Don't get it done and then wish you had been just a bit more adventurous....


Some nice green options here from the Porsche range 

How about a nice retro 70's shade?

http://www.elferclassic.de/technik/farb ... _gruen.php


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> Since I know you are into shows in a big way and into the details go for an ever so slightly "look at that colour wow" and stick it on the show stands not a colour that peeps are going to think is that OEM or not.
> 
> Don't get it done and then wish you had been just a bit more adventurous....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input James, although I'm not into shows in a big way. I've only been to 2 shows in my life, and what I discovered put me off getting into that game. I found that these show cars are often done to a formula - a bit of flashy paint, latest wheels from the same companies, far too low, far too much camber, ridiculous poke and ahem, the obligatory carbon/flocked/trimmed interior. 
The guys don't seem to love the cars, they seem to be just showing off their "dolling up" skills. A few weeks after show season they're for sale or thrown in a skip!
Don't get me wrong, I like a bit of customisation - but I like to see it done for the love of the car, not to win prizes (by pandering to the scene tastes).

I honestly think my car is better than some of the TTs I've seen at the 2 shows I've been to, but I'm just not into the "scene". (Besides, I guess I'm a bit old - certainly feel it walking around Players!)

Saying that, I'm going to a show in Kent this weekend (you're always saying I need to get out more!) but not entering the car. I'm happy with a few people saying they think my car is better than those in show 

I love cars, I like a day out. But I'm not into the scene.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

higsta said:


> > Don't get it done and then wish you had been just a bit more adventurous....
> 
> 
> Some nice green options here from the Porsche range
> ...


Some nice colours there, the Amazon green looks nice.

I probably will wish I'd been more adventurous, inevitable  But I also, believe it or not, don't want to attract TOO MUCH attention. I like subtle classy looking too ;-). I just hope I can pull it off!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> I probably will wish I'd been more adventurous, inevitable  But I also, believe it or not, don't want to attract TOO MUCH attention. I like subtle classy looking too ;-). I just hope I can pull it off!


Then don't be left wishing, take your time and choose a colour which knocks you over with it's beauty, doesn't matter what others think.

You already know you don't want an in your face colour (which date and go out of fashion really quickly)

When I helped a friend choose a colour we took a tour round a load of non Audi dealers and got some great ideas.

He then went with his original choice and has regretted it ever since.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You can't have a green TT if you care what others think ;-)
Some people just hate green cars, regardless of the car or the shade.
The painting is actually happening as we speak, and I'm dreading to think about what I'd do if I don't like it :-/


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> You can't have a green TT if you care what others think ;-)
> Some people just hate green cars, regardless of the car or the shade.
> The painting is actually happening as we speak, and I'm dreading to think about what I'd do if I don't like it :-/


That's why I'm quite impressed you are going something a bit different

What colour have you gone for and how did you choose the paint shop ?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just expect it to turn out even worse than you can picture and be the exact opposite of what youd intended..job done!   :mrgreen:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

3TT3 said:


> Just expect it to turn out even worse than you can picture and be the exact opposite of what youd intended..job done!   :mrgreen:


Haha. You know that's how it works! :-(


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

3TT3 said:


> Just expect it to turn out even worse than you can picture and be the exact opposite of what youd intended..job done!   :mrgreen:


Plus do not post and ask what people think :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> What colour have you gone for and how did you choose the paint shop ?


Colour is Aston Green (code 1117) which is from 1999 (same year as my award winning TT - oldest TT @ EventTT 2013!) and re-emerged as a colour for 2014 models. I genuinely think the Audi colour "LZ6W DESERT GREEN PEARL" was inspired by Aston Green.

As for how I chose the paint shop - you know me James ;-) As ever, I've gone for a place that offered a good deal and will probably be completely incompetent! I expect nothing to fit properly afterwards, for loads of nuts and bolts to be lost forever and for me to be spending the next few weeks fixing it up again. I just hope that the paint job itself is half decent!

If it looks crap I will have to rejoin the forum under a different name!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I looked at respraying a while back, the same original colour. I was thinking BRG pearl, but then decided it was a bit of an insult to put BRG on a German car. Never went ahead in the end. It didn't really need it, it would only get swiped by some careless asshat and there are better uses for the money! I wanted shuts etc doing, proper job. £3-4k.

:lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Neither a quick spray or a proper job are likely to be financially worthwhile eh. Thanks for reminding me!
Now you know why I need to get the roof rack cheap!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I CANT FIND ASTON GREEN ON THE CONFIG/ASTON WEBSITE :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not Aston site but a bit more FYI : 
http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedi ... en&rows=50

I'll be perfectly honest, I haven't been able to find a photo of a car which definitely has this colour. The paint codes aren't usually listed for photos and the name "Aston green" brings up every shade of green Aston do. Fortunately I like all of them, particularly the slightly darker shades (but not dark dark BRG). 
It was chosen by putting a swatch up against the original colour (which actually, is about 3 different colours front to back!).
This Aston green is a tiny bit darker going by the swatch, but if it turns out to be really close to the original (desert green pearl) then I'll be fine with that. A slight twist was what I was after.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Nem said:


> As for colour, think Signal Green works very well on the Mk1


Me too - that looks 8)


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

MrQaud said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > As for colour, think Signal Green works very well on the Mk1
> ...


I vote Signal Green, but out of the two you posted Valerian. I think be bold if you are going to pay all that money out!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Decision was made yesterday fellas but thanks for the input!

Just been to have a look and ...
I'm happy!
It's currently being sanded, the v6 bumper only just arrived (I'm having the 225 bumper painted as well - just in case I sell the v6 bumper at some point). Which brings me to my first problem ..
The carbon grille is very strongly bonded to the old bumper which has been painted with it in situ (because they were afraid to pull it off). So now I either need to risk breaking it and the bumper or buy another carbon grille (and have to prepare it the way the other one needed doing :-( ). That means bonding the four rings emblem to the front, then painting the mesh and fixing that to the back - all over again! (Wasn't fun!)

Anyway, pics ...









































V6 bumper to be sprayed this evening :









Very close to original but I love it!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

That looks..Amazingly good!! better than I for one imagined.Classy without too much flash!
Of course its not as good as mine wrapped (much better really [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

Not to worry , Ill take some pics of mine in exactly the right lighting.. wwhaddya mean in the dark?  and mine will be good again!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 3TT3, I'm over the moon (today). I just hope now that they finish it off nicely and can put things back together without bodging too much!
They've also fixed a few niggles - they've smoothed a dent which was fixed poorly by the last paint place, and fixed up the rust around the number are lights  And I didn't have to remind them, full marks!


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

mullum said:


> Thanks 3TT3, I'm over the moon (today). I just hope now that they finish it off nicely and can put things back together without bodging too much!
> They've also fixed a few niggles - they've smoothed a dent which was fixed poorly by the last paint place, and fixed up the rust around the number are lights  And I didn't have to remind them, full marks!


I'd have gone with the colour of the toolbox in the pictures - looks like the signal green colour - really eye catching...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah it was one way or the other (bold or subtle), in the end I decided that subtle was my original vision for the car. All the darkened out parts that go on will work well and the door shuts/engine bay etc will look like nothing happened ;-)


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > What colour have you gone for and how did you choose the paint shop ?
> ...


still adoring my desert green pearl matey but your new colour is just as special.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm just chuffed to have the car in a single colour for the first time! The last touch up paint job I had done on it was awful, but due to cost and other expenses I had to live with it for 2 years :-(
I've decided to get all the parts I removed painted too - so the valance, mirror pods and original bumper will always be there ready to swap over if required ;-)


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks beautiful. Always fancied that cactus green audi colour too.

Look forward to some outdoor shots


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely colour, Stephen.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PS: How much?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks fellas  price via pm

I just compared an unsprayed valance next to the new paint and they're remarkably similar, paint guy even said don't bother painting the spare bits! But I'm getting him to do them, rather now - than whenever.

I could've done the grilles in gloss black myself but gave them to him - in for a penny!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed 8)

Look forward to pics when complete with V6 front end fitted


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers mark 
I'll need to sell quite a few more LEDs to pay for it!
I'd love a set of these, but maybe next year :


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks cool mate, classy [thumbsup].

Did you use a local company?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah a young lad in the area with a good reputation 
I'm picking up this afternoon so more photos on the way. Only problem is it'll be missing the grille and one of the lower grilles whilst I await delivery and painting.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Today is going to be a good day for you then mate 

I hope you're happy with the result, from the pictures so far I think you will be!

If you get a moment I wouldn't mind knowing who did the work for you. I know we live in a similar area and I've been searching for someone decent to repair my rear wheel arch that I put a big dent in :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm off in an hour to collect. I hope the handover goes well because I'm not going to accept any mistakes. My checklist :
No orange peel
Properly polished
Cleaned for inspection
All trim/lights/bumper/mirrors fitted and aligned correctly
No missing bolts from engine bay/wheel arch liners etc
Aliens reconnected and screen wash filled to test them

To me that's what one should expect and I won't recommend until they're all ticked off.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pity it wasn't sunny and it was still wet after the wash they gave it before collection ..
But I had to take a quick couple of shots. Will be nice to get all the watermarks off (grrrr) and whack a nice wax on there 
Loving the new bumper!
Front grille will be the carbon fibre ABT style I had on my previous standard bumper. Had to order another as I couldn't get it off the bumper (bonded)! 
Drivers side lower grille needs to be removed to get the v6 blanking plate off! Anyone know if it'll come off without removing the bumper? Isn't that were the towing eye is?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

He also sorted out the rusty Numberplate light area, where I've fitted brand new light units with my latest LED bulbs :-


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mullum said:


> Drivers side lower grille needs to be removed to get the v6 blanking plate off! Anyone know if it'll come off without removing the bumper? Isn't that were the towing eye is?


Yep , just pulls out from the front , the blanking plate behind it just unclips , looks much better 

Car looks good with the new bumper , well worth the extra £'s 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good stuff! much better than lime green


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks fellas 
Yeah I'm so glad I coughed up for the bumper, you don't see many greens with them either. Well personally I've seen none


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Forgot to say that they also fixed up the roof rails too, which had corrosion


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good mate, (even if it is green lol).

I would have expected the car to have been dried for pickup so you could see the paint finish properly though!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> Looks good mate, (even if it is green lol).
> 
> I would have expected the car to have been dried for pickup so you could see the paint finish properly though!


This BIG TIME ! !

Not sure why it would be washed to be honest


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It was sitting in their workshop for about 3 days after painting whilst they sanded it, presumably polished it and painted a few other bits like the v6 bumper, as they turned up. During this time they will have been doing dirtyish work and it will have ended up on and in the car. Today I was up close and personal with the paint (as well as cleaning the entire interior) and found a couple of tiny flaws, plenty of orange peel that needs flattening - but it's low down and a bit on the side. Nothing horrendous though, I can probably sort it. My smoked tail-lights have lost a bit of their sheen where they weren't masked during polishing (I'd imagine). Plus I've also noticed what looks like fogging on the glass, here and there.
Anyway it's a shame he washed it because the water marks he left WERE horrendous! I think he thought it wouldn't be a nice handover if it was filthy - although it would've been the best option in the long run. I actually said "I suppose either way I wouldn't be able to see any flaws" as the options were dirty or washed :-/
Didn't manage to get rid of all of the water marks today, I wasn't brave enough to get the DA and polish out. Just waxed them out.
So to sum up - I'm happy  For the first time i can really take pride in the paint and the v6 bumper makes it look like a new car (to me). 
I suppose I paid the cost of a cheap respray in some ways - but as I can sort out the things I've mentioned - I reckon for once it's a good outcome!

I should've taken dry and waxed pictures today but .. A. I was cream crackered, and B. There's still no grille and one of the lower grilles is missing (seller sold me wrong side so I have 2 drivers side!), and C. tomorrow I'm off to a car show so I can take some there (I'm not showing though).


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Old colour vs new :

Old ...









New ...









Old ...









New ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, looks good indeed!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well class.Its more like your original colour,full sunshine all the time but better?

The vinyl on the cap (yeh I know you didnt ask).Im not 100% on..thats the 4d stuff yeh? It changes visually too much in a small area like that I think).Black or original or am green for me ...wait wait .. or brushed steel vinyl! :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers nem 

3TT3 - you're right, the light was more sunny when I shot the "new" full car shot. The other two shots are a bit more similar in terms of brightness. You can see how my paint still needs "mopping" to get the proper shine on 

The carbon petrol flap is genuine carbon skinned, not vinyl. I don't do vinyl :-/
If you don't do carbon, you'd throw up if you saw my interior!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

mullum said:


> Yeah I'm so glad I coughed up for the bumper





mullum said:


> the v6 bumper makes it look like a new car (to me)


Definitely one of the best mods for a mk1, loving the new shade


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

:lol: .. No I see the light is a lil brighter in the after pics.
I think you go looking for orrible golf shapes to park beside at these shows! :lol: 
,but I really mean it is a nicer lighter metallic green overall,wouldnt have been much point in changing the colour otherwise 

For example,my original audi 80 was a "solid" dark green non metallic,I envisioned a classy metallic green,spent ages on the bonnet alone,avoiding bloom,getting the right temp to have the metallic particles in suspension n so on forever,with my electric spray gun.
In the end, I went around for a couple of years with the bonnet done in green hammerite,(the holey stuff) it certainly looked metallic..sad but true


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks very good, congratulations, great job.

Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I quite like it


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 
Kaz took some pictures yesterday, waaaay better than my crappy shots ;-) on Instagram though so I can't copy them :-(


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

looks stunning marra. keeping the green was a big  IMO. :wink:


----------



## Shytalk (May 8, 2015)

Does look a nice shade, I'd have done the mirrors as well instead of the carbon look.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They're actually REAL carbon (if that's what you meant by "look").
The problem with a colour like this is that the original clear side repeaters and rear lights clash horribly. All the light accents need toning down with black/carbon. (Smoking the lenses etc). Doesn't have to be carbon accents, of course, but I quite like it as a material.
Actually have had the original mirror pods (and valance) painted, they're being stored


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe a good time for a theme change to go with the colour change? Looks like a nice classy paint job so may be a good opportunity to try some brushed steel metal work and gloss black grilles all round? Nice job though [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

